# Dear NREMT Forum...



## JPINFV (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's the answer to half of the threads there.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdmiOhpqlLI&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 8, 2011)

Hotel is in that video!!!


----------

